# Homemade Fish Finder Mount for a Jon Boat



## captain belly (Sep 6, 2018)

I saw some questions about where to mount a fish finder on a Jon Boat. Thought I'd share what I did. This is an old video that has horrible narration (I sound like Christopher Walken), but I think you get the point of it. very simple and works great. Hope this helps someone out.


https://youtu.be/F5UWHForIFo


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2018)

Very clean looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 24, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Very clean looking. Thanks for sharing.



THANKS! I bought a pan-break at harbor freight that makes all these clean bends. Im only as talented as the tools I own.


----------

